# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Inundaciones en Andalucía - Finales de Agosto 2013

## embalses al 100%

Bueno, ya que las inundaciones se están generalizando, he decido crear este tema, para ir poniendo todo lo referente a las inundaciones aquñi. Y empiezo con algunas fotos que he sacado de cazatormentas:
Deifontes, granada





Antequera:

----------

